# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Blood Bowl Hockey

## Nuck

I am new and not sure if this is allowed but here it goes.

I am playing/creating a Blood Bowl style hockey game and could really use some teams to print on my 3D printer. I currently have a skelton team from MyMini Factory that is great, but am really hoping to get some other options to use. Humans, Orcs and Dwarves would be my top 3 choices but any other fantasy races would also be cool. 

This is just a fun little hobby for my kids and I and maybe the local gaming community, so it's not something I am trying to market of make financial gains off of. I am not wanting to own the rights to them or anything like that, just love hockey and Blood Bowl and hoping to ice a few distinctive teams for flare.

If anyone is up to the task, that would be sweet and I know there is more than just me out there looking at this same idea. Thank you and I hope to see some STL's show up!

----------


## Nuck

Nobody's interested in tackling this one?

----------


## GenevaBloyd

I am not following hockey since a long period of time.

----------

